# Paris OG



## ItsSaturday (Oct 12, 2012)

Just got some nice Paris OG... I've heard some bad things about it so I was a little hesitent but it was the only indica my shop had today... It's pretty good IMO nice body stone with a little energy kick to knock off the couch lock... Overall it's pretty good... 3 out of 5 for me... 

High - Instant high with no creeper feeling. - Slight couch lock, mildly energetic, very stoney
Looks - Nice dense compact buds covered with THC. Although mostly ambur trichomes I think this batch was harvested perfectly... very nice
Taste - Nice piney taste with a little hint of lemon or something fruity... Overall good taste. - no bad after taste
Harshness - None... very smooth
Burn - Black ash looks very chemically but didn't have any chemical smell or taste to it. - Does not burn well in a joint probably due to the high amount of crystals it's very sticky... 

It's good for pain and anxiety. It removed mine very quickly.


 Anyway just thought I'd share...


----------

